

Ask HN: Static site Jekyll vs. Middleman for a portfolio with blog? - nayefc

Any thoughts from people who've used them? Which should I go with?
======
cowsaysoink
Jekyll is easier to get started with.

If you know ruby, middleman can be very powerful if not it can be a pain.

~~~
nayefc
I'm pretty good with Ruby. Does Middleman offer more power than Jekyll? All I
need really is to upload my Bootstrap front-end, showcase my work, have a blog
with Disqus comments integrated.

What does Middleman offer that Jekyll doesn't?

